# New to posting!



## MeatMaster19 (Nov 7, 2022)

Hi guys, I'm new!

I'm probably not too unique around here, cause I just love smoked meat ha! I actually don't have a smoker myself yet, but I sure love when someone else does!!


----------



## negolien (Nov 7, 2022)

Sup dude get you a cheap charcoal grill like a weber knock off. You can grill and smoke with those just as good as some pricey rig


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 7, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from California! Like negolien said - buy a not expensive smoker and start driving it... I am sure you'll enjoy this new hobby!


----------



## tbern (Nov 7, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from Minnesota, glad you joined up!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 7, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## MeatMaster19 (Nov 8, 2022)

pushok2018 said:


> Welcome to the forum from California! Like negolien said - buy a not expensive smoker and start driving it... I am sure you'll enjoy this new hobby!


That sounds like a real good idea!

Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------

